# Mawloc Tactics



## H0RRIDF0RM

So I learned a couple things about the Mawloc today.

1. How to get your Mawloc on the board by second turn without having to pay points.

2. How to keep the Mawloc alive once he lands on the board.

Now it didn't occur to me until I playtested but the rules on the Mawloc state that he can enter play from reserve by Deepstriking. Now normally you would have to roll 4+ on turn 2, 3+ on turn 3, 2+ on turn 4, and by turn 5 he will automaticly enter play.

How this hurts us is that the Mawloc may not show up when we want him to unless you start him on the board first. Now the Mawloc may reburrow on your first turn and enter play through deep strike for free on your second turn. A nifty way to bypass the reserve roll.

Another tactic that I used was casting Catalyst on my Mawloc after he entered play to place a T6 W6 3+ Save Monstrous Creature in the middle of my opponents deployment. Quite shocking how it screws with your opponents priorities and slowly reduces the chances of the Mawloc getting killed.

Anyone else favor Mawloc strategies?


----------



## Katie Drake

The Mawloc seems really inflexible to me. It's not terribly talented at close combat, has no shooting attacks and isn't any tougher than a Trygon. All it seems to be good for is using its _Terror from the Deep_ rule to try and cause chaos as it emerges from underground. I can't see it being terribly effective against armies that are heavily mechanized or that don't have extremely expensive and durable troops (like some Imperial Guard builds. If the Mawloc tunnels under a squad of Veterans or Infantry Platoon and kills a bunch of Guardsmen, the Guard player really doesn't mind that much and will promptly shoot the thing to death).


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

My thinking is that they are a unit that has to deepstrike really close to the enemy...but aren't all that good in combat. Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Katie Drake

I also realized that a Mawloc has very few opportunities to cause damage (all it's really good at).

At best, it can burst out of the ground on turn 2, again on turn four and again on turn six. That's three attempts to try to make a 150+ point model pay itself off. Unless you're fighting something like a massive Black Templar Crusader Squad, it's going to be very, very difficult to find worthwhile targets.

Methinks the Heavy Support slots are better used elsewhere.


----------



## SHarrington

In my case, the majority of the people I face off against play either terminators, broadside tau, eldar aspect warriors, or rhino'd up marines.

So for me, the Mawlock is a bit better bet then the trygon. It really does depend on what you are going to be facing. Terror from the deep is great against expensive MEQ armies, but a near waste of time against cheap units or AV 12+


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> My thinking is that they are a unit that has to deepstrike really close to the enemy...but aren't all that good in combat. Doesn't make much sense.


Honestly dude it fucking sucks. I'm just sharing my findings with people and looking forward to an intresting response.

Although it would be amusing to watch a Death Leaper lead 3 Mawlocs around a table.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Katie Drake said:


> I also realized that a Mawloc has very few opportunities to cause damage (all it's really good at).
> 
> At best, it can burst out of the ground on turn 2, again on turn four and again on turn six. That's three attempts to try to make a 150+ point model pay itself off. Unless you're fighting something like a massive Black Templar Crusader Squad, it's going to be very, very difficult to find worthwhile targets.
> 
> Methinks the Heavy Support slots are better used elsewhere.


When you look at it that way, poor Mawloc


----------



## Katie Drake

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> When you look at it that way, poor Mawloc


Yeah it's too bad it sucks so much. It's an awesome looking model and a very cool idea. I guess a Mawloc would be useful against people that are still playing 4th edition when it comes to writing army lists...


----------



## Arbite

Took a terminus pattern 1 turn to kill a mawloc in the last game i played. I think he was a bit overhyped when first released.


----------



## Katie Drake

Arbite said:


> Took a terminus pattern 1 turn to kill a mawloc in the last game i played. I think he was a bit overhyped when first released.


I don't think he was overhyped... they just neglected to mention that in addition to his awesome burrowing attack, he has abysmal combat abilities.


----------



## Arbite

Overhyped may be the wrong word. More of overestimated by most of the people at my FLHS.


----------



## oblivion8

I've played in tournaments where there has been a quite a bit of infantry not in transports, eldar lists, marine lists, daemons. I don't think the mawloc is completely useless, I especially like the idea of deploying him normally then deepstriking him automaticaly turn 2, or using him as cover for your other MC's until some infantry is exposed.

I dunno, I just don't think we should write it off, it has potential you just need to use it properly.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Arbite said:


> Took a terminus pattern 1 turn to kill a mawloc in the last game i played. I think he was a bit overhyped when first released.


Is that even possible? Terminus Ultra has 5 Lascanoons, Mawloc has 6 wounds...


----------



## oblivion8

> Is that even possible? Terminus Ultra has 5 Lascanoons, Mawloc has 6 wounds...


i was wondering the same thing myself (didnt know how many guns it had but seemed odd...)


----------



## Talos

The terminus Ultra is a apoc unit only so does not really matter that much for tactics. 
I think the Mawloc is a waste of points and should be left at home. 
Until a FAQ comes up it cant even DS on to a unit the only way it can use terror of deep is if it scatters on to a unit. HS slot are better used for something else.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Is that even possible? Terminus Ultra has 5 Lascanoons, Mawloc has 6 wounds...


and only 3 can draw TLOS.



you know people could just take the Mawloc for umm...oh whats that word that nobody likes to hear...oh yeah, *fun*.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Stella Cadente said:


> and only 3 can draw TLOS.
> 
> 
> 
> you know people could just take the Mawloc for umm...oh whats that word that nobody likes to hear...oh yeah, *fun*.


I'd have much more fun putting a Trygon Prime down and watching my opponent try to get rid of it =D


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I'd have much more fun putting a Trygon Prime down and watching my opponent try to get rid of it =D


I agree totally I've played with the Mawloc in 4 games and never once did it do anything close to what I was hoping for.

Just today I switched to Chaos Lash list to play test against Tyranids and the cruddy Mawloc hit 2 of my Obliterators after scattering 11 inches off of 3 Plague Marines. I rapid fired plasma into it then assualted it with Powerfists. It got 3 attacks before my Obliterators could do anything and it still got steam rolled.


----------



## DestroyerHive

I think that it's a great Terminator killer _if it goes on target_. Then before it dies, send it back underground! Of course, this is easier said than done. IG would wreck those things... But what about the "Swallow Whole" thing? (If that exists.)

But yeah, Trygon sounds much better.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

DestroyerHive said:


> I think that it's a great Terminator killer _if it goes on target_. Then before it dies, send it back underground! Of course, this is easier said than done. IG would wreck those things... But what about the "Swallow Whole" thing? (If that exists.)
> 
> But yeah, Trygon sounds much better.


Nope no Swallow Whole.


----------



## oblivion8

can you use a mawloc model as a trygon prime? I dont care much if I use it but I like the model. Does the trygon prime have a pic, or is it just a super trygon (which could be said to have a big mouth ect...)


----------



## Katie Drake

oblivion8 said:


> can you use a mawloc model as a trygon prime? I dont care much if I use it but I like the model. Does the trygon prime have a pic, or is it just a super trygon (which could be said to have a big mouth ect...)


The Trygon Prime has slightly different mouth parts (included in the kit) and a bunch of spine things on its back which enhance its bio-electric field, making it even more powerful than the one that a normal Trygon uses. It's a freaking expensive upgrade too, but then you get what you pay for.


----------



## oblivion8

I suppose Ill have to put the bio elecrtic things on the back of the mawloc (considering id oly use it as a mawloc in friendly games) and get those face things on the mawloc...
sorry off topic


----------



## elkhantar

Well, it's a pity to see that the mawloc doesn't really work in-game. I think it may still have it's place vs one of my friend's Dark Angel army, since the template should hurt either the bikes or the terminators, but it's good to get your insight before spending the cash in the model. Thanks!


----------



## Winterous

You guys seem to be forgetting, even though it's shit in combat, it is still a Monstrous Creature. It's S6, it can kill vehicles pretty well in CC.

People being in transports isn't a huge issue, you have good guns to kill those, then you pop up under them next turn.

You can always jump up near them and get in their, they'll waste firepower shooting you, only for you to go underground next turn.

It does have Hit and Run, so getting it into combat for 2 turns isn't bad, charge, then stay in combat during their turn, and run away, you can burrow next turn.


I think ultimately it should be used as a big threat, it sits around, it's tough (6 wounds with a 3+ armour save), and it can kill vehicles quite easily.
If you're against a Deathwing or Marine army, then obviously you want it underground, or if your enemy has a lot of light transports that you can reliably kill with guns.

But don't think it's a bad idea to run it up to the enemy, taking shots and yelling at them, try and get into an assault, and then dive underground when it seems like a good idea.

The Mawloc is a powerful tool, both psychological and in sheer mass.


And even if they're all in transports that you can't kill, you can still fuck with their positioning by landing underneath it.
The vehicles STILL need to move out of your way by the minimum distance possible, so you can push them into terrain (threatening to immobilise them), out of cover, or even destroying the thing with the blast (S6 on armour 10 isn't bad).


----------



## oblivion8

but apparently you cant deepstrike on enemies due to the crappy way its typed....


----------



## Winterous

oblivion8 said:


> but apparently you cant deepstrike on enemies due to the crappy way its typed....


I'd like to hear the argument for this, I can see nothing to prevent you doing so.


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> I'd like to hear the argument for this, I can see nothing to prevent you doing so.


Agreed. If it can happen accidentally, why not deliberately? 

I think that the Mawloc isn't a bad unit at all, all you need to do is find the right target. You obviously don't want to send it against anything with an invulnerable save and/or a PF (though S4 units with PWs are okay, you have 6 bloody wounds and they can only hurt you only on a 6), only against squishy targets like Long Fangs, Havocs, and Heavy Weapon Teams, the kind of units that use Heavy weapons which get screwed up the moment the Mawloc bursts out of the ground, since they have to move out of the template, then next turn you charge in and rip'em apart and there you go, the Mawloc earned his points and neutralised a unit that could have felled your MCs. Once he did that, everything else he kills is a bonus.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> Agreed. If it can happen accidentally, why not deliberately?
> 
> I think that the Mawloc isn't a bad unit at all, all you need to do is find the right target. You obviously don't want to send it against anything with an invulnerable save and/or a PF (though S4 units with PWs are okay, you have 6 bloody wounds and they can only hurt you only on a 6), only against squishy targets like Long Fangs, Havocs, and Heavy Weapon Teams, the kind of units that use Heavy weapons which get screwed up the moment the Mawloc bursts out of the ground, since they have to move out of the template, then next turn you charge in and rip'em apart and there you go, the Mawloc earned his points and neutralised a unit that could have felled your MCs. Once he did that, everything else he kills is a bonus.


Yeah, I think I can honestly say that a Mawloc, a Tyrranofex, and something else are all going on my 'take frequently' list.


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> Yeah, I think I can honestly say that a Mawloc, a Tyrranofex, and something else are all going on my 'take frequently' list.


A couple squads of Warriors with Venomcannons for objective holdings perhaps?


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> A couple squads of Warriors with Venomcannons for objective holdings perhaps?


Sounds about right.


----------



## colby

I imagine the Mawloc as being the counter point to units with really nice armor saves. Mechanobz, Terminator squads, Obliterators. Those type things, where you go and burst up from the ground like a big 'ol Sandworm, put a couple wounds on a real scary unit. Move them out of your way, then assault this weakened unit with your scary assaulty unit.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

colby said:


> I imagine the Mawloc as being the counter point to units with really nice armor saves. Mechanobz, Terminator squads, Obliterators. Those type things, where you go and burst up from the ground like a big 'ol Sandworm, put a couple wounds on a real scary unit. Move them out of your way, then assault this weakened unit with your scary assaulty unit.


Only problem is that the Mawloc isn't a scary assualt unit


----------



## Winterous

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Only problem is that the Mawloc isn't a scary assualt unit


It'll still fuck your vehicles up 

Out of curiosity, what the *fuck* is causing the explosion?
The fluff mentions nothing about a bio-plasma blast or something similar, just that it jumps through the ground with extreme force and makes it rain dirt across half a continent.
So what, is it just pushing people over to cause that S6 AP2 blast?
It would have made more sense if it like, discharged the whole contents of its belly in a massive explosion of acid and bio-plasma.


----------



## SHarrington

I think it is to simulate a bite attack ala Dune's Sand Worms or the movie Tremors.


----------



## The Sullen One

The way I see the Mawloc should work best when accompianed by a Ravener Brood. Essentially it bursts out of the ground and eats something, say terminators, with the Raveners acting as mop-up.

I don't know if that would work, I'll have to wait till I fight Tyranids, but I still think the Mawloc will be a good unit, its a monstrous creature after all.


----------



## Concrete Hero

The Sullen One said:


> The way I see the Mawloc should work best when accompianed by a Ravener Brood. Essentially it bursts out of the ground and eats something, say terminators, with the Raveners acting as mop-up.
> 
> I don't know if that would work, I'll have to wait till I fight Tyranids, but I still think the Mawloc will be a good unit, its a monstrous creature after all.


Just encase anyone has forgotten, the Mawloc doesn't have the Subterranean Attack rule. So when it deploys it doesn't leave a tunnel which other units can enter from.

All in all, in a competitive sense, I think the Mawloc is a waste of time and points. The model bits are cool and the explosions could be funny if that's what you're after. But in a Mawloc Tactics thread, I feel like I have to mention its not very good at all


----------



## flankman

its pushing powers has potential and dint we find out in the rules forum that it DID get to place itself on enemies intentionaly. also str 6 ap 2 is still good vs armor 10 and id like to see the enemy waste a shooting phase on it gives more time for the squishies and w4 to get closer

it obviously doesnt have as much killy/point as the trygon but has its uses


----------



## Arensen

I agree. Whilst it is admittedly not quite as potent as a Trygon, a Mawloc probably could work in Nidzilla (lots of MCs) by completely screwing up all dem scary Heavy Weapons teams. Once the team(s) gets eaten on Turn 2 there is not really much that can mess up an MC at range, really? And there's also a potential use of Raveners as ablative armour. The other thing, there is no explosion. If there is a big chompy monster on the spot where the tanks is, then the tank wil be PUSHED aside.


----------



## ohiocat110

Mawlocs get a good part of their utility from deployment and board control. They can really mess up the deployment of armies that rely on gunlines or bubble-wrapping, as they push the opponent to spread out away from the center of the board.

They also can appear anywhere, which is handy. You can burrow then DS on top of an objective across the map that the opponent previously thought was safe. You can punish players that like to leave little 5-man squads on their home objective. 

MCs are also arguably better in 6th with Hammer, Smash, and hitting vehicles at 3+ at worst. The Mawloc still isn't a Trygon in CC, but it can still do some damage.


----------

